
Shaw Internet, Cable and Home Phone Outage Across Canada - milesf
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/04/27/shaw-internet-cable-down_n_16298742.html
======
milesf
What a disaster! It's back up now, but to lose internet for a good chunk of
the day for an entire country is ridiculous. And the non-apology on their
Twitter feed only made things worse:
[https://twitter.com/Shawhelp/status/857682776190984192](https://twitter.com/Shawhelp/status/857682776190984192)

~~~
goodcanadian
Well, it clearly wasn't the entire country . . . I'm on Shaw, and I saw no
interruption. Still, it is pretty bad.

